#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-27
<dabao> Fcitx 英文單詞碼表： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=311719
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-28
<byonk> 500 - Internal Server Error
<byonk> upline ~
<tt> 貌似这里的人比较多
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-29
<tonysan> 用SAMBA分享出去的中文資料夾好像會亂碼...
<youlun> 怎麼會用chrome打開ed2k://的鏈接？我在用amule
<River> help
<River> just test....
<Warm_HUG> 请问我的简体字在这边显示正常么？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 都是 utf8，肯定正常的
<ChuSiang> Warm_HUG: 在下可以看到正常的簡體字
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-31
<yao_ziyuan> tonight will be fun here?
<yao_ziyuan> which channel do you celebrate the new year in
<jcwu> yao_ziyuan, happy new year!
<yao_ziyuan> jcwu: yeah, you too!
<yao_ziyuan> in which channel do you guys 跨年
<jcwu> PPS?
<yao_ziyuan> 。。。
<vincent_> Hello AV8D!!
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-01
<DaBao> (^_^)/~
<chenxu> 有人不？
<benless> 各位新年快樂阿
<view666> happy new year
<view666> is there anyone else?
<view666> nobody ?
<mfmg1911> 新年快樂～
<endless> 新年快樂!
<Rad-> Hey anyone speak English?
<Rad-> I can't currently read Chinese on my computer (or type it) and I'm trying to figure out why.
<Rad-> No one in English channel knows how.
<byonk> @~@
<Rad-> ?
<Rad-> Yo yo yo
<Xiaoan> ...
<Xiaoan> hi
<wudada> hi
<Xiaoan> :D
<Xiaoan> 測試.
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-02
<wisag0d> 各位早安
<Rad-> Yo, anyone speak English? I need some help and I can't yet read Chinese on this thing.
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-26
<cliffybx> heloo
<cliffybx> anyone here
<gko> yo
<BlueT_> @@
<HugoKuo_> @@
<HugoKuo_> 前輩
<acman> $$
<HugoKuo_> 請教filesystem testing 的record rewrite 意義是什麼呢
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 複寫已有 data 的磁區？ # 15:16 < HugoKuo_> 請教filesystem testing 的record rewrite 意義是什麼呢
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 哪個 tool 或是哪裡看到的？ :3
<hugokuo> iozone 
<hugokuo> 頂等噢
<hugokuo> Re-write-record
<hugokuo> 好奇 為何這個項目出來的數據都很高
<hugokuo> btw , does anyone know about how to disable filesystem read caching ……..   這影響我想做filesystem benchmark 的數據, 目前我只能把記憶體塞滿 應對 , if there's any suggestion ….'ll be appreciated :>
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: Re-Write
<BlueT_> This test measures the performance of writing a file that already exists. When a file is written that already exists the work required is less as the metadata already exists. It is normal for the rewrite performance to be higher than the performance of writing a new file.
<BlueT_> http://blogs.oracle.com/dom/entry/zfs_v_vxfs_iozone
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/how-to-disable-filesystem-cache-627012/
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-27
<HugoKuo__> BLUET_  ,謝謝喔
<HugoKuo__> 這篇我看過 , 看起來像是 要clean memory 裡面的cache 
<cladamw> hi 請教這裡有人使用過 open source hardware 的產品嗎？或是  copyleft hardware 方面的? 我本身是 qi-hardware.com 的成員之一, 居住中和, 想請問這裡是否有人願意學習硬體, 也願意將所學貢獻出來. ;-) 
<BlueT_> cladamw: 我之前有玩 OpenMoko
<BlueT_> 不過這位仁兄下線了
<BlueT_> HugoKuo__: 你要清的是...?
<HugoKuo__> 我不是要清喔  , 只是不想讓filesystem 的read 用到memory cache   :>     
<Dreamer_> HIHI
<Dreamer_> HIHI
<Dreamer_> ??
<BlueT_> y0y0
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-28
<BlueT_> 伸懶腰
<Guest31654> @BlueT :  ~( = w = )~
<Ann> 有人听帕格尼尼吗？
<noctuorare> Ann: ……就聽過一次狂想……
<Ann> 哦
<Ann> 感觉如何？
<noctuorare> Ann: 我唯一的想法是我耳機弱爆了……
<Ann> 呵呵，这样哦
<nefzen> wc
<BlueT_> Guest31654: XD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-29
<yao_ziyuan> 正在建议 Google Translate 搞个“外语辅助阅读模式”，也就是只翻译实词部分，保留所有虚词，供懂得外语语法但不懂很多外语词汇的用户使用。我做了个实验，做了个对比，大家看看哪个效果好？ https://plus.google.com/u/0/102291835965130378165/posts/iEhsVL42LZw （看第一个评论）
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-30
<idarfan> 咦 還真多人哩
<idarfan> 大家好呀
<yao_ziyuan> 为了能让中文维基也早日用上“创建电子书”和“下载为 PDF”的功能（就像英文维基有 Create a book 和 Download as PDF 一样），请大家到以下网址，在 Importance 一栏，点击右边的 "(vote)"，给这个 bug report 的重要性投票。
<yao_ziyuan> https://bugzilla.wikimedia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33430
<yao_ziyuan> 晚上了，大家都放学、下班了，我再 spam 一次：
<yao_ziyuan> 为了能让中文维基也早日用上“创建电子书”和“下载为 PDF”的功能（就像英文维基有 Create a book 和 Download as PDF 一样），请大家到以下网址，在 Importance 一栏，点击右边的 "(vote)"，给这个 bug report 的重要性投票。
<yao_ziyuan> https://bugzilla.wikimedia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33430
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-31
<darkx> 新年快樂！
<byonk> happy new year 2012!!
<BlueT_> 是芥末年快樂！！ :D
<yao_ziyuan> :-*
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-01
<zatic> hello
<zatic> is anyone on the line
<oYeVoVeYo> I am
<oYeVoVeYo> But too bad I'm no where near an expert
<zatic> well
<oYeVoVeYo> lol, I just got my problem solved, and now I'm sooooooo excited, xDD
<oYeVoVeYo> So what's up?
<zatic> may i ask what version of ubuntu u use?
<zatic> i have some problems about GSM on 11.10
<oYeVoVeYo> I don't use 11.10
<oYeVoVeYo> Sowwiez
<zatic> that's ok~
<oYeVoVeYo> Is 11.10 still on unity?
<zatic> yes.....
<zatic> and they delete the traditional gnome 
<oYeVoVeYo> I don't like that
<zatic> @@
<zatic> so i use KDE ^^
<oYeVoVeYo> I updated to 11.04 once and I switched to linuxmint the next day
<zatic> XD
<zatic> may I ask you how do you get on the net? by weird or 3G ?
<oYeVoVeYo> Huh?
<oYeVoVeYo> Wired or weird?
<zatic> wired
<zatic> sorry
<oYeVoVeYo> Lol, wired
<oYeVoVeYo> I never used wireless though
<oYeVoVeYo> This arvo I bought a laptop and when I got home I installed ubuntu, but later I found out that the wired connection didn't work
<oYeVoVeYo> I spent around 3 or 4 hours on it
<oYeVoVeYo> Asking around and gosh, only 3 comments work, and finally problem solved
<zatic> wow an ubuntu laptap
<oYeVoVeYo> Lol, yea, sounds nice, but trust me it is a giant pain in the ass
<zatic> some article said that OpenGL conflict with network-manager
<oYeVoVeYo> Yea.......w/e I've never heard of OpenGL, lol
<zatic> now I think I am going to use another distribution of Linux....QQ
<oYeVoVeYo> lol
<zatic> Is getting software convenient on Linux mint
<oYeVoVeYo> Try ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<zatic> just like ubuntu software center....
<oYeVoVeYo> It's quite nice
<zatic> does firefox 9 run on it?
<oYeVoVeYo> Not sure
<oYeVoVeYo> Firefox runs on it, but I dunno which version it is
<oYeVoVeYo> I was like what the hell, as long as it runs fine, I have no issue with it
<oYeVoVeYo> lol
<zatic> lol ok I will read more other country's forum...
<zatic> Thank you for your help
<oYeVoVeYo> Lol, I didn't know I helped but no problem
<zatic> well at least I know Linux Mint ~
<zatic> from you
<oYeVoVeYo> Lol
<oYeVoVeYo> Alrighty
<zatic> Goodbye~
<oYeVoVeYo> Bye
<BlueT_> ......|||
<oYeVoVeYo> What's wrong?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-24
<EricShih> 大家好
<Vdragon> EricShih: (wave)
<EricShih> ??
<EricShih> 我想問遺下
<EricShih> 一
<EricShih> 為什麼Oracle VM VirtualBox怪怪的
<EricShih> 且......我想將12.04升級到12.10
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-28
<ktliu> hihi
<serp_> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-30
<softcoder> can anyone here help finish translate our open source game to Chinese? its all web based here: https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/megaglest/
<hceasy> 還有人沒睡麼？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-26
<TheManComeFromFu> hola
<TheManComeFromFu> 有人在嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-29
<zsc> 定位一个类的方法时为何要考虑metaclass的方法?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-12-22
<daniel123> ubuntu开关机感觉比mac os系统慢是为啥啊？
<daniel123> haha
<DreamerC> ssd
<daniel123> I use thinkpad T440, it also has ssd ...
<DreamerC> 關 xwindow
<daniel123> 咦，那mac不是也有图形界面么。软件设计不一样么。linux是一定要关闭xwindow之后才能关机，mac不用关的哦？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-12-23
<Aron_Way> Any body here?
<Aron_Way> @Toomore
<Aron_Way> Toomore
<Aron_Way> askdfjkl
<Aron_Way> asdk
<Aron_Way> Test irc sorry
<Aron_Way> Sorry for this bother
<BestSteve> nobody here.
<Aron_Way> BestSteve...
<Aron_Way> 你不是在上班嗎？～
<Aron_Way> sorry 正在測試Ubuntu irc 有沒有人 還有wireshark能不能抓到封包內容
<BestSteve> 是在上班阿…
<Aron_Way> wireshark到底能不能抓到irc的內容阿- -~ 我不想被sniffer抓到
<Aron_Way> 無法用irc超痛苦的 根本沒辦法發問xd... 感覺和世界脫節了
<BestSteve> 用ssl連freenode阿
#ubuntu-tw 2014-12-28
<tyw_> anybody...?
<tyw_> exit
<tyw_> bye
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-22
<changyilee> hello
<changyilee> 請問下有人試過自已制作 Unattend Ubuntu Install ISO 時，再額外多加 package?
<changyilee> 我Google 過網路上的文件，發現在 late_command 的地方用 apt-get install 自已制作的 extra package 看起來沒反應
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-23
<XIII_> Hi everyone, could anyone recommend a printer (both sides, laser, B&W, USB, compatible with Ubuntu, no need for propriety drivers), please ?  
<Frank__> hello
<Frank__> 有人在？
<yy> help
<komugi> nope
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-24
<pp__> hello
<pp__> 請問一下
<pp__> 有人在嗎???
<pp__> exit
<pp__> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-25
<pp__> hello
<pp__> quit
<eeeee> 有人在嘛
<eeeee> HI
<eeeee> Will someone do
<eeeee> ?
<eeeee> anyone there
 * eeeee slaps freehaha around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-26
<TWEE> 大家好呀
<TWEE> 有人在嘛
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-27
<XenuLives> Hi
